# Cost



## SingingTiger (Oct 24, 2002)

How much have you spent on Kenpo training, and what level has that amount of money gotten you to?  I think I've spent about $1800 so far; I'm a blue belt now, and at the rate I've progressed and expect to progress, I'm guessing a black belt will end up costing around 10 grand.  I was just wondering how widely the numbers vary.

If you haven't spent any money on training, please give me the name of your instructor.  

Rich


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> *How much have you spent on Kenpo training, and what level has that amount of money gotten you to?  I think I've spent about $1800 so far; I'm a blue belt now, and at the rate I've progressed and expect to progress, I'm guessing a black belt will end up costing around 10 grand.  I was just wondering how widely the numbers vary.
> 
> ...




can you please explain how in the world you get to this numbers?

10000 $$
????


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> If you haven't spent any money on training, please give me the name of your instructor.
> 
> Rich [/B]



Jeff Kyle HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Jeff Kyle HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *



You pay!  One Way or another!!!  You Pay!:EG:


----------



## Blindside (Oct 25, 2002)

Well an easy calculation is how much is your monthly dues, times how many months you have been in.

So it took me about 5 years for first black at $40/month.  Which comes out to $2400 (US).  Our black belts don't pay fees, so my time since then hasn't been an issue.  Then there are the assorted accessory costs (the three gis, the practice sword, plus assorted other uniforms and toys) so lets toss in another say $500.

Do we include gas money?  I drive 80 miles round trip three days a week for training, in a truck that gets twenty miles to the gallon.
3 times * 4 gallons * $1.40 * 312 (weeks training) = $5241.  Ouch, ok, lets pro-rate that because I will also pick up groceries after class, lets cut it in half ($2620).

OK, so for me, my training has cost around $5500, but half of that is just driving to the studio.  I know people that have spent more money than that at Starbucks given the same period of time.  I think my money was well spent.  Just for clarification, I'm a 1st black still, going for second.

Lamont


----------



## Kalicombat (Oct 25, 2002)

First of all, kenpo and one's quest for kenpo proficiency, can not and should not be measured in dollars and cents. Kenpo is a passion for some of us, and regardless of cost, we will continue to seek out the knowledge, practice, buy the little trinkets that state to the world that we are kenpoist, travel to the seminars, camps, and tournaments, and, all the while, not run a talley sheet to get the sum total of a lifetime of love, sweat, and passion. 

Just my opinion,
Gary C.


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *
> Do we include gas money?  I drive 80 miles round trip three days a week for training, in a truck that gets twenty miles to the gallon.
> ...




if you adding the gas money of course you can get to this amount but  I would like to know how many martial artist actually driving that far?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 25, 2002)

> if you adding the gas money of course you can get to this amount but I would like to know how many martial artist actually driving that far?



Well sure, most don't, but most don't live in Wyoming either.   

The question was about how much it cost you, and for me that is obviously a great expense.  That is why I seperated it from the "tuition cost."

Lamont


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *can you please explain how in the world you get to this numbers?
> 
> ...



Sure.  The dojo where I study charges $960 for a 24-week period of 1 private lesson per week as well as all the group classes you care to attend.  That's roughly $1,000 each six months.  Based on how far I've come and what I've seen from the higher ranks, I expect it will take me approximately 5 years to get my black belt.  That's around 10 grand.



> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *OK, so for me, my training has cost around $5500, but half of that is just driving to the studio.*



Thanks, Blindside, that's just what I was looking for.  The Bay Area is awfully expensive, maybe I should move to Wyoming.  



> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> 
> First of all, kenpo and one's quest for kenpo proficiency, can not and should not be measured in dollars and cents.[/i]



On one hand, I agree with you, and by posting my question I didn't mean to imply that the value of one's Kenpo education can be reduced to dollars and cents.

On the other hand, don't you think it's reasonable to compare one Kenpo education to another in terms of cost?  There are many variables, but if someone is paying $1,000 to get to a black belt and I look into their school and find out that they're getting a good Kenpo education, I think it's reasonable for me to question the fact that I'm paying 10 times that amount.

So far, I don't have a problem with the amount that I'm paying.  I live in the Bay Area of California, which is an expensive place to do anything:  it wouldn't surprise me to find out that I'm paying twice as much as people elsewhere just on the basis of location alone.  I'm also studying at a very small school, which raises the cost per student, but has the benefit of more individualized instruction (I don't think I've ever been in a group class with more than 7 people, and there are usually only 3 or 4).  Most importantly, I feel that I'm getting a very good education.  Still, I'd like to find out just how much people are paying elsewhere.

Rich


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> [B
> So far, I don't have a problem with the amount that I'm paying.  I live in the Bay Area of California, which is an expensive place to do anything:  it wouldn't surprise me to find out that I'm paying twice as much as people elsewhere just on the basis of location alone.  I'm also studying at a very small school, which raises the cost per student, but has the benefit of more individualized instruction (I don't think I've ever been in a group class with more than 7 people, and there are usually only 3 or 4).  Most importantly, I feel that I'm getting a very good education.  Still, I'd like to find out just how much people are paying elsewhere.
> ...


that a very good point a the private instruction and the cost of living factor!


----------



## Michael_Browne (Oct 25, 2002)

The national average for martial arts training varies depending on where you look for information.  The cost will also depend on the economic affluency in your area.  I happen to be in a pretty affluent town and I charge $129 per month.  Equipment and belt exams are additional costs.  Seminars and private lessons are also additional costs.  Keep in mind that there are 3 other schools in my town (we have about 27 school in the area) that charge in the range of $165 per month.  

There are other items to consider.  Primarily, what is it worth to you?  Are you getting quality instruction?  How many classes are offered?  

There are plenty of lame instructors that charge an ton of money, thats nothing new.  There are also many great instructors that don't charge what they are worth.  I spent about 3 hours with Mr. Sepulveda at a seminar recently and it cost me $25.  I think I got off pretty cheap.  I would have expected to pay twice that at least.  

At my school we offer about 8 to 10 classes per week.  Most people can only come 2 or 3 times, but some come every day.  

Also, it usually is a good rule of thumb that you get what you pay for.

For me personally, I've spent many thousands of dollars on my training and it has been worth every penny.  Even when I spent money to train with someone lame it was well worth it.  It gave me a bench mark to gauge against.  

My 2 cents, for whatever its worth.

Michael Browne


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Michael...drop me a line with your number...I'd like to chat with you about a few things...I'm in the Denver area now.  
kenpo@coloradokenpo.com

Later!

Sean


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *if you adding the gas money of course you can get to this amount but  I would like to know how many martial artist actually driving that far? *



Well,

I drive to Austin at least once a month for private instruction...so it isn't unheard of to drive a distance, and locally I've driven up to 30 miles each way to get to class, twice a week. It's about being willing (and able) to sacrifice.

jb:asian:


----------



## phoenix (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Well,
> 
> ...



I used to live in a remote area of Colorado (Monte Vista) and travelled to Gunnison Colorado (105 miles one way) for 3 years to study kenpo.  I used to go about 4-6 times per month, weather permitting.  Worth every mile too.

Sean


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 25, 2002)

*$25,910.25*

Unless I am missing a reciept somewhere. :shrug:


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *$25,910.25
> 
> Unless I am missing a reciept somewhere. :shrug: *



Is this tax deducible?
For how many years 
And what are you including in this?


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *Is this tax deducible?
> For how many years
> And what are you including in this? *



Psst...  I think Mr. Lear was joking.  A lot of people like to keep their art a "secret," and it appears that a lot of Kenpoists like to keep their investment a secret.

Rich


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 25, 2002)

I wasn't joking. That's the figure. Sparring gear, punching bags, practice weapons, books, manuals, videos, priavte lessons, annual tuition, seminars, air fare to get there, tournaments, and of course uniforms and patches.

As for when I started training in Ed Parker's American Kenpo System... that was eight years ago in the winter season of 1994. :asian: 

The private lessons contributed heavily to the total cost.

My two cents (cause that's all I got left),
Billy Lear :lol:


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> *Psst...  I think Mr. Lear was joking.  A lot of people like to keep their art a "secret," and it appears that a lot of Kenpoists like to keep their investment a secret.
> 
> Rich *



Really, life is expansive maybe you didnt realize yet!


----------



## meni (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> The private lessons contributed heavily to the total cost.
> ...


The private lessons are the most expansive part of the system!


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I wasn't joking.*



Wow.  In that case, I commend you for your organizational skills:  your "Kenpo receipts" folder must be HUGE!  

Rich


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> *Wow.  In that case, I commend you for your organizational skills:  your "Kenpo receipts" folder must be HUGE!
> 
> Rich *



I'm a pack-rat... what can I say... Actually it is a box full of reciepts in a cabinet full of gear, books, weapons, and videos.

Later,
Billy Lear


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *Jeff Kyle HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *



Hope you don't mind that I stole this little bit about Jeff.  I don't charge for lessons either.  However, I don't teach everyone who comes to me for lessons. :lol:

Dan


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 25, 2002)

I didn't think you could put a price tag on blood, sweat, and the knowledge that is passed onto you. This is an interesting question though. Actually I'd hate to find out how much money I have spent over the years. 25g's sounds like a good down payment on a house to me.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> * ...
> 25g's sounds like a good down payment on a house to me.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Jason Farnsworth's House of Kenpo Pain .... Hmmmm .... Has a certain flamboyance to it... Particularly for the cost of it!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan "I always say ... No pain... No pain ..." Farmer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 25, 2002)

But the only thing is If everyone seen scrawny 'ole me they would laugh at me. After the incident I had in the weight room a couple of weeks ago my training partner told me I scared the other guy off. I told buddy I don't really think anyone is scared of me. Then we went onto the next weight lifting exercise.  
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *But the only thing is If everyone seen scrawny 'ole me they would laugh at me. After the incident I had in the weight room a couple of weeks ago my training partner told me I scared the other guy off. I told buddy I don't really think anyone is scared of me. Then we went onto the next weight lifting exercise.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Ok!  I will go for it....What incident in the weight room???


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Oct 25, 2002)

I recently came over from Ireland where I studied TKD, prior to that I studied Kung-Fu and Jiu-Jitsu in England. For all three, I paid less than $5 per class and mostly for 2 hour classes. All the schools were non-profit and no private tuition was available.

I do know of some schools in England and Ireland that follow the US model, but most tend to be MA schools well ahead of businesses.

Having said that, I do not have a problem paying the higher cost of tuition here, its just the way things are.

I do think some of the prices charged for both group and private classes are way above reasonable, I also think some schools stretch out the training and new material to keep people longer. It often appears that you learn very limited new material unless attending private lessons.

I also pay about $1,000 per six months in SoCal, with the same setup, one private a week + unlimited group. Personally I do a lot of at home practise, especially on forms and techniques, I would expect/hope to make Green after about 1 year training, not sure how much longer (and hence cost) for 1st Dan, maybe another 2 years??

Another option to consider is to supplement with videos, books and training tips off the web.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *I drive to Austin at least once a month for private instruction...so it isn't unheard of to drive a distance*



It isn't Kenpo but I drive 250 miles round trip to train with Vlad every other week.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> *First of all, kenpo and one's quest for kenpo proficiency, can not and should not be measured in dollars and cents.*



It's odd but I heard a TKD master use that exact same line on a student's mother when she balked at the price she was getting charged for her kids grading.

I think they must hand that out at NAPMA.


----------



## Kalicombat (Oct 26, 2002)

Gou,
    The NAPMA is a joke. Blood suckers that are out to get the cash, period.  My statements are my own, I dont believe in keeping track of the amount one spends on a true passion. Read my previous post. But, I dont believe in dropping money by the handfuls either. If you are gonna try to get a return on your investment, invest your money in something more marketable.  In South Texas, kenpo is not a marketable endeavor. Down here, most people stick to TKD, for some unknown reason, the TKD schools keep opening, and keep packing in the students. All the while, the kenpo schools are either closed orstruggling to stay open. Some of the previous posts have claimed as much as $165 a month for kenpo lessons, maybe that is why it's not marketable. In this area, martial arts instruction that I am familiar with average around $45 to 50 a month. 

Gary C.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Ok!  I will go for it....What incident in the weight room??? *



I'll post it up here later today. I've gotta run for now.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> *How much have you spent on Kenpo training, and what level has that amount of money gotten you to?  I think I've spent about $1800 so far; I'm a blue belt now, and at the rate I've progressed and expect to progress, I'm guessing a black belt will end up costing around 10 grand.  I was just wondering how widely the numbers vary.
> 
> Rich *



sweet lord...my car didn't even cost that much.  you're paying almost $1000 every six months...crikey.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



trying to go quick, eh?  what are you gonna learn if you memorize material and just try and get a colored belt every 3 months? how to dance real pretty?  is that all you're looking for out of the martial arts? if so, I can recommend a good TKD place...


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> *I dont believe in keeping track of the amount one spends on a true passion.*



While I would agree, others use this argument to extort money.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Oct 26, 2002)

Green after a year? 

Either a) you're on the mat five or six days a week, for several hours every day; b) you've already got a black belt in another art, and you're in there for several hours a day several days a week, c) you're a kenpo genius.

Took me about three-four years, practicing a lot. And I'll just add that I train in So Cal, and the prices were nothing like that: roughly half.

Hm.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chu-Chulain _
> 
> *
> I also pay about $1,000 per six months in SoCal, with the same setup, one private a week + unlimited group. Personally I do a lot of at home practise, especially on forms and techniques, I would expect/hope to make Green after about 1 year training, not sure how much longer (and hence cost) for 1st Dan, maybe another 2 years??
> ...



Please tell me where you live and how many students are at your school so I can run down and open a studio there.   Geez,  a $1000 dollars in six months, that's $165 a month.    I could certainly do well on that and drive that new Chevy Z-71 I've been wanting without batting an eye with 150 students even blowing $10,000 on overhead I would still make almost $14000 dollars a month gross, and that amounts to almost $150,000 a year.    I could put up with a lot of whining for that kind of money, Please tell me where you are!!!!!!

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I could put up with a lot of whining for that kind of money*



In this sentence alone I sense a whole load of issues. Ha ha ha! Thanx Clyde!


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 26, 2002)

> with 150 students even blowing $10,000 on overhead I would still make almost $14000 dollars a month gross, and that amounts to almost $150,000 a year.




Sounds like a good deal to me as well.  But that assumes that everyone is paying for a private lesson once a week.  The basic cost at my dojo with no private lessons is half of what I pay; the cost for one or two private lessons per month is in between.  The cost for children might be less, I've never looked into it.

I'm guessing there are 50 to 100 current, paying students at my school, and not all of them get a private lesson once a week.  And I don't know whether or not $10,000/month covers the overhead (Los Gatos is a pricey place).  So I imagine the guy who runs my dojo is making a good living, but I doubt that he's carting off the money to the bank in a wheelbarrow.

I appreciate all the responses I've seen regarding cost in various other parts of the country.  Based on what I've seen, I think that what I'm currently paying is definitely high, but when corrected for location and school size, I don't think it's unreasonably high.

Rich


----------



## meni (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Not bad at all, and we cal also ad that most people have other hobbies that they spend money on like music cost of systems, CDs, private lessons so on and so forth.
So its not that bad and specially that as far as I know in other areas of personal inters a private class or private consultation cost way more then what the average is for a private class in martial arts!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Ok!  I will go for it....What incident in the weight room??? *




A few weeks ago when in the weight room my weight lifting partner had reached for my arm to grab it or do something right after doing a set. Not being in right frame of mind I was just about to start gift of destruction on him. I backed off after coming to my senses and knowing Buddy wasn't trying to really attack we laughed off the situation. A couple of minutes later he had asked my opinion about what I was doing. Buddy ended up with a 5 minute lesson on G.O.D. Well he apparently told another guy about what i had said to him. A few days later this other man showed up in the weight room, while moving on to the next machine he had grabbed my arm from the flank side and said "hey that crap you telling Buddy ain't gonna work for nothing. Is that the kind of garbage you guys practice in your art".  It was then he got an impromtu kenpo lesson. I have no idea how long he had been studying TKD for, I never asked and actually didn't care. We covered G.O.D. as well as muscle dysfuctions, weapon destructions, and moved into leaping crane. When I told him his 15min. lesson was over he looked at the floor and said """""um, can you teach me some of that stuff""""""". I then kindly said no I really don't teach outside of the classroom and went on to finish my work out.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *A few weeks ago when in the weight room my weight lifting partner had reached for my arm to grab it or do something right after doing a set. Not being in right frame of mind I was just about to start gift of destruction on him. I backed off after coming to my senses and knowing Buddy wasn't trying to really attack we laughed off the situation. A couple of minutes later he had asked my opinion about what I was doing. Buddy ended up with a 5 minute lesson on G.O.D. Well he apparently told another guy about what i had said to him. A few days later this other man showed up in the weight room, while moving on to the next machine he had grabbed my arm from the flank side and said "hey that crap you telling Buddy ain't gonna work for nothing. Is that the kind of garbage you guys practice in your art".  It was then he got an impromtu kenpo lesson. I have no idea how long he had been studying TKD for, I never asked and actually didn't care. We covered G.O.D. as well as muscle dysfuctions, weapon destructions, and moved into leaping crane. When I told him his 15min. lesson was over he looked at the floor and said """""um, can you teach me some of that stuff""""""". I then kindly said no I really don't teach outside of the classroom and went on to finish my work out.
> Jason Farnsworth *



Cool Story!!!  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> 
> *First of all, kenpo and one's quest for kenpo proficiency, can not and should not be measured in dollars and cents. Kenpo is a passion for some of us, and regardless of cost, we will continue to seek out the knowledge, practice, buy the little trinkets that state to the world that we are kenpoist, travel to the seminars, camps, and tournaments, and, all the while, not run a talley sheet to get the sum total of a lifetime of love, sweat, and passion.
> 
> ...



My sentiments exactly. Well said Gary!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> 
> *Gou,
> The NAPMA is a joke. Blood suckers that are out to get the cash, period.  My statements are my own, I dont believe in keeping track of the amount one spends on a true passion. Read my previous post. But, I dont believe in dropping money by the handfuls either. If you are gonna try to get a return on your investment, invest your money in something more marketable.  In South Texas, kenpo is not a marketable endeavor. Down here, most people stick to TKD, for some unknown reason, the TKD schools keep opening, and keep packing in the students. All the while, the kenpo schools are either closed orstruggling to stay open. Some of the previous posts have claimed as much as $165 a month for kenpo lessons, maybe that is why it's not marketable. In this area, martial arts instruction that I am familiar with average around $45 to 50 a month.
> ...



Gee, Gary must be keeping an eye on me for DC!

Well, he's right, Kenpo does not does not do great here. But, I'm trying nontheless.


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> 
> *sweet lord...my car didn't even cost that much.  you're paying almost $1000 every six months...crikey. *


Maybe I need to charge more........


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Maybe I need to charge more........ *



I see you've understood american kenpo with ease weedhopper...


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Gee, Gary must be keeping an eye on me for DC!
> 
> Well, he's right, Kenpo does not does not do great here. But, I'm trying nontheless. *


You have to build your reputation, the students will come.  I do not know how many of you are in business for yourself.  I have been told by several "Large" business owners not to expect to make any money for the first three years.  The government doesn't expect me to make any for 7.  The problem I have seen with a lot of martial arts scholls, especially Kenpo.  We expect to open a Kenpo studio and for people to flock to it within a week.  Business ebbs and flows.  And unfortunately, as a very small business, you sometimes have to do things you swore when you were an underbelt you would never do i.e., teach children, call people when they don't show up, etc...  My advice is this, if you are not already in an area where kenpo has an established reputation like TKD does, if you are going to open a Kenpo school, make sure it is not your only source of income and that you have a means of paying the rent/electric if you sign up no new students that month.  And last but not least, find a mentor.....


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *You have to build your reputation, the students will come.  I do not know how many of you are in business for yourself.  I have been told by several "Large" business owners not to expect to make any money for the first three years.  The government doesn't expect me to make any for 7.  The problem I have seen with a lot of martial arts scholls, especially Kenpo.  We expect to open a Kenpo studio and for people to flock to it within a week.  Business ebbs and flows.  And unfortunately, as a very small business, you sometimes have to do things you swore when you were an underbelt you would never do i.e., teach children, call people when they don't show up, etc...  My advice is this, if you are not already in an area where kenpo has an established reputation like TKD does, if you are going to open a Kenpo school, make sure it is not your only source of income and that you have a means of paying the rent/electric if you sign up no new students that month.  And last but not least, find a mentor..... *



Well said, Seig!

As far as mentor, I gave some money to Mr. Conatser, haven't heard from him, his phone disconected, left no forwarding mail address.

:soapbox:


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> 
> *Green after a year?
> 
> ...



It could be I am fooling myself (has happened before!). I graded to Orange in about 3 months (we do not cover yellow) based on 24 techniques.

I am not a black belt, but do have a number of years experience in jiu-jitsu, kung-fu and TKD (I move a lot and hence have to take what I can find locally), so I find the basic techniques fairly straight forward (although every art has its own slight variations, e.g. stance positions, block height, etc.).

My main challenge is learning and remembering (the grey matter being not as sharp as it used to be!) forms and techniques, so I practice most days at home whether I am training that day or not; in all I probably train around 8-10 hours per week.

In the final analysis, it will take as long as it takes and that's OK, I certainly prefer quality over quantity (or belt colour).

If you are aware of any good SoCal clubs with reasonable fees, then I would appreciate any reccomendations. I have also thought of looking for some local practice partners, to alleviate the obvious limitations of self practice at home.


----------



## Chu-Chulain (Oct 27, 2002)

BTW I am in Orange County, if anyone can reccomend good, reasonable cost schools.


----------



## Seig (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Well said, Seig!
> 
> ...


That is because to make up the money you gave him, you sold his name, number adn addy to the Tracies and they put him on their mailing/phone list......:rofl:


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *That is because to make up the money you gave him, you sold his name, number adn addy to the Tracies and they put him on their mailing/phone list......:rofl: *


What?
Some more info please?
he did what?


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 27, 2002)

It was just a bad joke....


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *That is because to make up the money you gave him, you sold his name, number adn addy to the Tracies and they put him on their mailing/phone list......:rofl: *



Man, nothing gets by you Seig! You da man!:soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2002)

And I get Newsletters from Ky, with a bill for my promotion to 9th.  Wow.  Now, I can really push Ricardo around.  With my scroll in hand he HAS to listen to me.

I did have my name and phone number removed from all the ad lists and mortgage slams.

:rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *What?
> Some more info please?
> he did what? *


Meni,
It was a three way joke between Mr. Conatser, Mr. Castillo and myself.  Apparently Mr. Bugg did not find it nearly as funny as we.





> _Originally posted by jbkenpo_
> It was just a bad joke....[/B]


----------



## meni (Oct 28, 2002)

thank you !

it still funny!


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Meni,
> It was a three way joke between Mr. Conatser, Mr. Castillo and myself.  Apparently Mr. Bugg did not find it nearly as funny as we. *



the part where Richardo said,

As far as mentor, I gave some money to Mr. Conatser, haven't heard from him, his phone disconected, left no forwarding mail address.

was the bad joke....Someone that didn't know them might take this the wrong way...but  it may have just caught me in one of those too serious moods. You know how I am when that happens (I start sending emails out and people start thinking I don't like them)..lol.  No big deal. Hey Mr. Castillo when are you inviting me down to Corpus to do some training? 

jb :asian:


----------



## meni (Oct 28, 2002)

thank you all


----------



## warriorsage (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey Chu-Chulain, check your private messages.

ron


----------



## cdhall (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Cool Story!!!  :rofl: *



Yes, Jason that was very cool.
We were practicing one night and Gift of Destruction was not working for me for some reason.
Finally I executed it again and kneed the guy solidly. He dropped to the ground instantaneously.  It took him a while to get up.  I don't know if I would ever get the elbow break, but I'm sure I could get a hyperextension and a solid knee in to drop them to the ground.

I was hoping you were going to say you dropped your guy too.


----------

